# 35/52 Challenge



## Browtine (Feb 14, 2011)

Ok, here's another theme from Mike aka LOVEMYLABXS. Thanks again Mike for everything. 

DOWN THE ROAD

Get a view of a road from an interesting angle. Don't get ran over! 

And the rules...


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Feb 17, 2011)

Once again Rebecca and I got to spend some time together so we decided to cruise UP and DOWN the road looking for a shot for this weeks CHALLENGE   Here's mine


----------



## Niner (Feb 17, 2011)

Great shot. Very scenic!


----------



## cornpile (Feb 17, 2011)

*Rocky road*


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 17, 2011)

*Shady lane*

on a sunny afternoon.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Feb 17, 2011)

CP and WV I swear both of those look like paintings you'd see hangin on a wall in a gallery somewhere   Guys those are both COOL shots


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks Mike - would you believe that I actually shot that out the side window while driving by (auto action setting) and then cropped it out?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Feb 17, 2011)

wvdawg said:


> Thanks Mike - would you believe that I actually shot that out the side window while driving by (auto action setting) and then cropped it out?


 

And you guys pick on me about drivin and shootin at the same time  Rebecca has one she took yesterday while we driving around I hope she'll post up not a CHALLENGE shot but a cool shot just the same 

SWEET shot Dennis


----------



## Crickett (Feb 17, 2011)

Great shots y'all!


----------



## kc6bsm (Feb 18, 2011)

I have a 15 mile drive to work and this is part of it. Some of my drive is gravel, some of it paved. This part used to be gravel.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 18, 2011)

Very nice Rebecca!


----------



## papasmurff (Feb 18, 2011)

First time that I have tried this


----------



## Browtine (Feb 18, 2011)

papasmurff said:


> First time that I have tried this



Nice start. Reminds me of Cheaha Mountain in Alabama, where I used to ride motorcycles a good bit.


----------



## Browtine (Feb 18, 2011)

kc6bsm said:


> I have a 15 mile drive to work and this is part of it. Some of my drive is gravel, some of it paved. This part used to be gravel.



AWESOME shot!!!


----------



## stev (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## carver (Feb 19, 2011)

*All day ,everyday*


----------



## Browtine (Feb 20, 2011)

Reminds me of a couple of roads I used to patrol in our county. I love places like that! I'd take my lunch and park at spots like that to eat. Good times! 



stev said:


>


----------



## stev (Feb 20, 2011)

What next week theme ?Any ideas yet .


----------

